# Brazos Bend State Park



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I had a chance to go over there yesterday evening to check things out.


----------



## moneypit (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey Sandy,your pics are great....this is moneypit and i own the automotive repair shop right around the corner on 1462...stop in and say hi sometimes....it's always nice to meet some fellow 2coolers :flag:


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

moneypit said:


> Hey Sandy,your pics are great....this is moneypit and i own the automotive repair shop right around the corner on 1462...stop in and say hi sometimes....it's always nice to meet some fellow 2coolers :flag:


I heard good things about you. I see your place all the time. Where would you suggest to get a MAF Sensor for F250 '07 front whl dr.besides the dealer? Don't trust O Reily or AZ, Napa. Been there done that with cheapies made in M.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice pics Sandy. The frog looks like a Navy Seal training poster. Cool.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

SargentfishR said:


> Very nice pics Sandy. The frog looks like a Navy Seal training poster. Cool.


Better look again my dear, that's a 10 foot American Alligator. He literally came out of the water to check me out. For some reason yesterday the gators were active on their behavior. Usually they sleep or very relaxed. 
It's mating season so they are all very territorial right now. I've learned to keep my distance. There was one yesterday that literally didn't let me pass on the trail. He opened his mouth and swished his tail at me.


----------



## moneypit (Aug 15, 2005)

sandybottom said:


> I heard good things about you. I see your place all the time. Where would you suggest to get a MAF Sensor for F250 '07 front whl dr.besides the dealer? Don't trust O Reily or AZ, Napa. Been there done that with cheapies made in M.


 Probably can get you one at XL parts,they are a motorcraft dealer...call me and i will see if i can help...thnx/dave...281-740-7701 :flag:


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's that one that opened his mouth and swished his tail at me. When he closed his mouth I knew he was letting me pass on by.


----------

